# Solved: Please Help! Gateway Windows 8 Cursor/Keyboard Not working



## chozeh1 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a Gateway laptop with windows 8...it shut itself down and restored...it has done this before with no issues. The computer loaded and is at the start page where all the apps are listed. I cannot use the cursor...it doesn't show up. When it goes to sleep usually I can hit the space bar and it responds..but nothing...seem the whole key board is frozen. I have tried the function keys for the cursor and nothing...I have taken my mouse from my other computer to try to use it in the lap top and nothing...I have turned the computer off and on..still nothing. I use my laptop for work and I am frustrated now that I can't get in to it. It seems locked somehow or stuck. When I hit the F1 for help it does open the desktop page and I see the help box but I can't click on it. The only way to wake the computer up to see the screen I unplug or replug the power cord in. Other than that it seems to go back to sleep. 

I have googled and went to so many places to get help and nothing.

Thank You


----------



## chozeh1 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Solved Myself:*

Here's what I did. 
Turned laptop off and back on again
While on the windows loading screen hit Alt + F10 (held down alt and tapped F10 several times)
Took me to the refresh page - Used tab and enter to choose
Tried to refresh without removing my files (DID NOT WORK)
Repeated first 2 steps
At refresh screen tab down to advance and did a full reload which took comp back to beginning settings
Chose all my features etc as I did when it was new
Plugged in mouse before completing the walk through for windows new settings to load(AT THE SCREEN WHERE I HAD TO CHECK THE BOX TO AGREE TO TERMS)

MOUSE FINALLY WORKED

Comp loaded fine cursor still did not work
Hit F6 (Not function + F6)
Finally worked

Reinstalled my things like: skype, firefox, Free Open office by Apache

Lesson: Back up everything on external hard drive at least once a week or more depending on how often computer is used. Since I use it for work I will back up files more than once a week just in case I have to do a complete restore I will still have all my files to download back to my laptop. Sometimes if I am in a hurry I email the document or file, song, whatever to my email...that way if I didn't back it up I can always access my email from any computer.

Thanks!


----------

